# orange squash and water



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Does adding it to water defeat the purpose of drinking 3lt of it a day? Or does it make no difference lol

Cheers


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Any1 lol


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

no difference son


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Heard it said that by adding something to the water it helps keep it in the stomach that little bit longer for better absorption.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The water in everything you eat and drink contributes to your daily water intake: food, water, tea, coffee, milk, sodas, cola, boiled vegetables...

The colour of your pee shows whether you are correctly hydrated or not: it should be a pale straw colour (not your first pee of the day).

If it's darker, you're not taking in enough water; if it's colourless, you're drinking plenty (it is possible to drink too much and rob your body of essential salts).

The colouring in many orange squashes will colour your pee and make it darker.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahh ok, the way he explained it made sense, just wasn't sure. I was told that by adding it then ur body needs to break down the orange which takes longer but drinking pure water it gets absorbed straight away, iv always got a 2lt coke bottle full but its quite diluted just so it has a bit of flavour lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Also will I loose stored body water by drinking it regular?


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> Also will I loose stored body water by drinking it regular?


Can't remember where I heard it but I heard that if you want to help shift water/loose water weight, drink more water.

No idea if it's correct.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BennyC said:


> Can't remember where I heard it but I heard that if you want to help shift water/loose water weight, drink more water.
> 
> No idea if it's correct.


Yes it is correct. It treats water the same as food, if you don't drink/eat enough, it will hold on to what it gets. If it knows it's getting it regularly, it has no need to be in "starvation" mode, and will therefore not store as much water.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

good good  well on drinking around 3lt a day now  , thanks for all the info guys


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Water is best drunk as is, but if you find it hard to drink then adding a little squash wont hurt.

Try high juice squash, at least it has some real fruit in it.

SD


----------



## Tezza (Jul 7, 2009)

I always wondered about this!! Really find it hard to drink water as is but getting better!

SD - High juice is yum but really high calories, especially if you have it as srtong as I do!!! I'm an all or nothing gal, can't stand to have it really diluted!


----------

